# Cascade yarn " free" patterns



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello all of you happy little knitters! Not sure if this exists in the archives, but take a look.

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Lovely patterns and yarns.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Wonderful patterns - thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Only missed out on one of the sock patterns I selected because my PDF reader crashed. <G>


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I think they just re-did their site, this looks so much easier to find things! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Great site. Really iPad friendly.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Bookmarked thanks


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

MacRae said:


> Hello all of you happy little knitters! Not sure if this exists in the archives, but take a look.
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


 Wow, great site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great site - thank you!


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Found a pullover for boys with simple cable and raglan sleeves...looked like it might be worth a go!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I want the felted hat. Found another site to make a flower out of old jeans that would be perfect on this hat.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

not enough yarn said:


> I want the felted hat. Found another site to make a flower out of old jeans that would be perfect on this hat.


I saw that too and thought this would be a good first time project. I have never done felting before, so am not sure about the difficulty.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I have never felted before either but can't be to hard to shrink something. My mother did it by accident my sisters large sweater to fit me at the time a small. Wish I was still a small.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you MacRae. I love their patterns.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great link!! I am a child that I don't need them, but I want them just the same. Great site.


----------



## mani (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for this useful link.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Great patterns


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder..
Love the felted hat...could be for either a girl or guy..
Girl flower ..guy feather with a band.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Bookmarked the site after seeing the patterns. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

You are always so thoughtful to share sites that you find. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Bpj


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I loved this site!! So many wonderful patterns to choose from!! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

